# Since SD Card restore having issues booting/rebooting??



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

So I was on the earlier builds of vgb and my stock card was eaten. I was able to restore, but am having random boot loops and sometime it wont boot at all. I am an odin king, but even stock 2.2 will go into a boot loop. (yes, i flast pit file and check repartition, and ed05 tar in pda to leave mtd roms)

My question is, could the sd card be the issue or is a deeper issue? Curently on vgb v6, v3 kernal.

Thanks for your help and input.


----------



## *luke* (Aug 2, 2011)

Try formatting your sd card. This has worked for me in the past clearing up bootloop issues


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

I reformatted it via computer and cwm. Still same issue. Gonna go back to stock 2.2 and see if it is a hardware issue.


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

I have seen a lot of folks say to format the card in the phone, al la, via the OS... not sure if it will help, but worth a shot IMO.


----------

